# pike fishing on devils lake



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

We'll be in Devils Lake the first week of April. does anybody know if the ice is off channel A yet? Any info would be greatly appreciated

thanks

duckjunky


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I have fished Channel A as early as April 7. That was in 2004 and the smaller male pike were just starting their run. The bite gets better in the latter half of the month when the channel opens up.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

ssshhhhhhh....lock thread please!! 8)


----------

